# Jim Felt leaving company



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

Just saw an article saying that Jim Felt is leaving the company. Apparently the company was sold to a conglomerate that also makes the Rossignol line of sporting equipment. Not sure what this means for the future direction of the brand.

Jim Felt departing Felt Bicycles | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

It means Jim gets a really good retirement. Though as far as the brand it means another bike built (probably at Giant) with a department putting the brand logo on the frame.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rossignol owns Time and Look. The branding will stay around probably...it'll just be a product line name as with most of them. Same with Schwinn or Kestrel or Cannondale. Besides, it wasn't like most Felts were actually made by Felt anyway--they were offshored and outsourced like everybody else early on.


High consumer prices, low sales, and CEOs wanting out while they can get for their company is leading to lots of consolidation.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Bummer. Irrespective of where the bikes were made, Felt seems to put some serious thought and high level design into their bicycles. I’d hate to see that stop but afraid it already has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

